# Instantcake...



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought a long time ago all 3 instantcake images for the S2's (240 and 540 and the humax) Now I have a Toshiba SD-H400 toshiba tivo, Can I use the Humax ISO of instantcake to make a image for my Toshiba (since it is similar to the Humax dvdr tivo ?)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not absolutely sure but your best bet would be to install InstantCake to a drive and see if it works. It won't harm the Tivo in any way if it's the wrong image. Chances are it just won't boot if it's not compatible.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No you cannot. You need the one for that specific model.


----------

